# OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?



## CityCobra (25. Sep. 2008)

Servus!

Ich würde gerne mal Eure Meinung dazu hören wie es um die Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit und Service bei der Firma OASE bestellt ist? 

Ich kann z.B. mit einem aktuellen Beispiel dienen -
Heute Morgen erschien mein Galabauer mit einer nagelneuen OASE Neptun ECO 3000, und als er mich bat mal den Stromstecker in eine Steckdose zu stecken, gab die Pumpe keinen Mucks von sich.  

Ich hoffe nun das meine neue Aquamax  ECO 12000 funktioniert, denn diese haben wir noch nicht getestet.
Wie ist es z.B. im Garantiefall bei OASE?
Muss man Wochenlang auf eine Ersatzlieferung warten, oder gibt es so etwas wie einen Austausch-Service etc. ?
Zwar wirbt OASE Living Water mit einer möglichen Garantie-Verlängerung auf insgesamt 3 bzw. 5 Jahre (je nach Produkt), aber mich interessiert mehr die Zuverlässigkeit und wie die Abwicklung im Garantiefall aussieht?


----------



## Dodi (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Hallo Marc,

zum Garantiefall bei Oase kann ich leider nix sagen.

Nur soviel:
Bei uns sind 2 Oase-Pumpen seit 2002 fast im Dauereinsatz und ohne Probleme bisher gelaufen.
Ich kann nur sagen: zuverlässig sind die Oase-Pumpen, ich würde jederzeit wieder eine kaufen, auch, wenn der Anschaffungspreis sehr hoch ist.

Evtl. hat jemand noch zur Garantie-Frage etwas beizusteuern.


----------



## CityCobra (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns sind 2 Oase-Pumpen seit 2002 fast im Dauereinsatz und ohne Probleme bisher gelaufen.
> Ich kann nur sagen: zuverlässig sind die Oase-Pumpen


Ja, wenn sie erstmal laufen...  
Evtl. war das mit meiner Neptun ja tatsächlich nur ein Einzelfall oder einfach nur Pech?


----------



## Annett (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Hallo Marc.

Schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/18159/?q=aquamax+defekt
Vielleicht erfährst Du bei nochmaligen Nachhaken mehr. 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/19064/?q=aquamax+defekt


----------



## Silke (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Oase-Pumpe. Sie ging nach einem halben Jahr kaputt. Ich brachte sie zu meinem Händler und es dauerte 2 Wochen bis ich eine neue hatte. Die alte musste erst geprüft werden, um herauszufinden ob der Fehler bei der Anwendung oder im Material lag. Ein Austauschgerät bekam ich nicht.


----------



## ferryboxen (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Hallo

Ich würde jeder Zeit wieder auf Oase zurückgreifen.

Der Anschaffungspreis ist zwar etwas hoch - Das wird aber

mit einem erträglichen Stromverbrauch wieder aufgehoben.

Über eine Garantie kann ich nichts sagen,da die Pumpen bei mir wirklich

immer ihren Dienst getan haben.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Ob es ein Austauschgerät für die Wartezeit des Umtausches gibt liegt wohl in den meisten Fällen eher an der Kulanz des Händlers, als an Oase. 

Wolf


----------



## CityCobra (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Ob es ein Austauschgerät für die Wartezeit des Umtausches gibt liegt wohl in den meisten Fällen eher an der Kulanz des Händlers, als an Oase.


Ich meinte mit Austauschgerät eigentlich -

Defekte Pumpe zum Händler oder direkt an OASE und erhält dafür eine neue Pumpe die man dann auch behalten kann.
Was dann mit der defekten Pumpe passiert ist mir als Kunde eigentlich egal.

Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Also wenn ich Händler wäre und das wäre ein nagelneues Gerät was noch nie im Wasser war, dann würde ich so verfahren. In allen anderen Fällen würde ich prüfen wo der Fehler liegt (mit Ausnahme bei bekannten Serienfehlern). 
Aber wie gesagt, das ist doch Kulanz des Händlers. 

Wolf


----------



## chr1z (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

meine ging nach 2 wochen kaputt.... austausch über oase kein problem.


----------



## jochen (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Hallo,

bei uns am Teich werden zwei Oase Pumpen verwendet.

Seit drei Jahren zuverlässig ohne Probleme.
Die Filterung und Bachlaufzirkulation wurden über den Winter abgebaut,
die Pumpen überwintern im Teich.

Im Frühjahr wurden die Pumpen wieder in Betrieb genommen, ohne jegliche Anlaufschwierigkeiten.


----------



## matzeed7 (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

bei mir ging mal eine 2000 Aquamx kaputt, der Umtausch war nach einer kurzen heftigen Diskussion aber möglich. Das Gartencenter wollte nicht verstehen, wie auf dem Korb der den Grobschmutz von der Teichpumpe fernhalten soll, nach 3 monatigen Sommer Betrieb ein grüner Belag aus Fadenalgen wachsen konnte.


----------



## CityCobra (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Mein Galabauer hat mir schon heute eine neue Pumpe mitgebracht die meinen Quellstein versorgen soll.
Aus der Oase Neptun 3000 ist nun wieder eine 4000er geworden.
Die benötigt zwar 10 W mehr, leistet dafür aber auch gute 1000 Liter mehr in der Stunde.
Ich bin gespannt wie sich meine beiden OASE Pumpen in Kürze im Dauereinsatz bewähren werden...


Mit sonnigen Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## chromis (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Hi,

meine erste Oase war nach einem Jahr defekt. Der Händler meinte dazu:
Überhaupt keine Problem bei Oase.
und gab mir sofort eine neue Pumpe mit. Bei welcher Firma finde ich sonst diesen Service? Irgendwelche Probleme bei Reklamationen dürften eher am Händler liegen und nicht bei Oase.


----------



## Black1 (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Hallo

Bei mir im Teich laufen 3 Aquamax. Bis jetzt noch nie ein Problem damit gehabt.Alle bleiben über Winter im Teich.2 laufen auch im Winter.

Die älteste Aqumax ist seit über 10 Jahren im Teich.Sie läuft Sommer wie Winter  

Über Service kann ich nichts sagen, da ich ihn noch nie benötigt habe..


----------



## bernd1 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: OASE Pumpen - Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit & Service?*

Habe eine Aquamax 5500 vom 30.04.2001 im Einsatz. Bis zum Herbst 2010 ca. 12 Stunden/Tag von ca. April - ca. Ende Nov./Anfang Dez. Seit Anfang Mai 2011 ist sie im 24h-Betrieb. Im Winter blieb sie immer im Teich. Bisher keine Probleme, mal sehen, wie lange sie noch läuft.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## chrisk (7. Juni 2015)

Grabe den Thread mal hier aus, da sich meine 2te Aquamax 6000 soeben verabschiedet hat.
Bin da jetzt etwas enttäuscht von Oase. Alledings scheint es insgesamt wohl eher wenig Probleme mit deren Pumpen zu geben, wenn ich mir den schlanken Thread hier anschaue.

Die erste ist nach knapp drei Jahren mit einem elektronischen Problem hopps gegangen -> wurde problemlos auf Garantie gegen ein Neugerät austauscht.
Das Austauschgerät hat nun nach etwas mehr als 5 Jahren langsam seinen Geist aufgegeben. Sie ist am Anfang nicht mehr angelaufen, wenn sie 2-3 Tage stand -> ausbauen und den Rotor mit der Hand nachhelfen. Dann quasi bei jedem Start und schließlich auch mit Nachhilfe tot.
Zwischendurch habe ich noch versucht, mit Essigessenz zu entkalken. Alledings ist das ausschließlich benutzte Regenwasser im Teich nicht wirklich kalkhaltig.

Die Pumen waren nicht wirklich stark belastet, liefen nur, wenn wir im Garten waren - Wasserfall only, kein Filterbetrieb, also nur an wärmeren, sonnigen Tagen im Schnitt 3-4 Stunden am Tag - und waren trocken in einem separaten Pumpenschacht untergebracht. 
Überwintert wurde im Keller - allerdings trocken und nicht unter Wasser wie offenbar empfohlen.

Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob es sich lohnt, wieder eine Oase zu investieren oder doch lieber etwas günstigeres zu nehmen. Denn eigentlich habe ich den "Aufpreis" ja bezahlt, damit die Pumpe nicht ständig kaputt geht.

LG
Chris


----------



## Nori (7. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich eine Pumpe für ca. 20% ihres Listenpreises wieder aktivieren kann (Erneuerung des Impellers und der Lagerung), dann sollte man dies tun - das Ersatzteilangebot ist schließlich der Unterschied zwischen einer Qualitätspumpe (z.B. Oase, Laguna, Fiap etc.) und den Billigpumpen.
Wenn ich nach dem Ausfall die Oase entsorge, dann hab ich mit dem Kauf einer Markenware nichts verdient!
Das geschilderte Anlaufproblem deutet aber eindeutig auf einen ausgeschlagenen Impeller hin.
Wenn nat. der eingegossene elektrische Teil defekt ist (was aber eher selten der Fall ist!), dann sollte man das Ding entsorgen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## chrisk (9. Juni 2015)

Wo bekomme ich denn die günstigen Ersatzteile?
Ich habe einen Rotor mit Propeller für die 6000er nur für rund 110 Euro gefunden, was bei einem Preis von 250 für die Pumpe schon recht ordentlich ist. Zumal ich dann noch nicht weiß, ob sie dann läuft.

Zum Vergleich: Eine Aquaforte 6500 ist für unter 70 Euro mit komplettem Zubehör (analog Oase) zu bekommen, zieht 65 W statt 60 W, ist ebenfalls separat in einem Pumpenschacht aufstellbar und sogar dimbar. Und ich habe frische Garantie.

LG Chris


----------



## Nori (9. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auch nicht gesagt, dass du dir ne Oase kaufen sollst - ich selbst verwende Laguna Pumpen - da gibt's den "Rotor" für die 7500-er für gute 50 €.
Übrigens ein Klick in Google und ein Rotor für die 6000-er Ecomax  kostet 87,- € inkl. Versand.
Die Billigpumpe hält vielleicht auch nicht so lang - meine Laguna benötigte nach 6 Jahren im Teich einen neuen Rotor und jetzt läuft sie wieder - vielleicht wieder 6 Jahre .....

Wenn jemand ne Markenpumpe verwenden will, dann hat er bestimmt seine Gründe.
Ein Dacia bringt mich auch von A nach B, aber ich fahr lieber Mercedes und Audi! 

Gruß Nori


----------



## chrisk (10. Juni 2015)

Ich habe jetzt die o.e. Aquaforte gekauft. Mal schauen, wie die sich auf Dauer schlägt - Versuch macht kluch.

Vielen Dank für deine Anregung Nori. Werde mal den Rotor ausbauen und dann entscheiden, ob ich die Aquamax ev. als Ersatzpumpe aufbaue - allerdings brauch ich die nicht wirklich.

Läuft eine Laguna bereits unter Qualitätspumpe? Die 7600er liegt bei 130 €, ist damit halb so teurer wie eine Oase und der Preis für einen neuen Rotor wird damit auch relativiert. Wenn sie auch trocken aufgestellt werden kann, wäre sie vermutlich auch eine gute Alternative gewesen.

Der Vergleich von Pumpe und Auto hinkt allerdings etwas bei genauerem Nachdenken.


----------



## Nori (10. Juni 2015)

Die Lagunas werden in den letzten Jahren recht unter Preis verkauft - der normale Listenpreis der 7500-er dürfte um die 250,- bis 280,- € liegen.
Einer Firma, die für ihre Pumpen ein umfangreiches Ersatzteilsortiment anbietet unterstelle ich eine gewisse "Qualität".

Gruß Nori


----------



## Petta (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Meine letzte Oase hat ca.15 Jahre gelaufen. Ohne mucken und ohne Reparatur.
Habe nun meine Technik erneuert und wieder Oase genommen.


----------



## Tinky (10. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte mal eine Pumpe von Oase, die nach dem 1. Winter nicht mehr lief...warum auch immer.
Bin zum Laden aus dem ich die hatte...ich glaube das war einer der "Futterhaus-Kette".
Dort haben sie mir eine Ersatzpumpe von Oase in die Hand gedrückt obwohl ich keinen Kaufbeleg mehr hatte...
das fand ich schon stark! Die Ersatzpumpe habe ich dann verkauft und mir davon 2 "Billigpumpen" geholt, mit denen ich aber auch zufrieden bin.
Die laufen seit 4-5 Jahren ohne Probleme.
Man kann also "Pech oder Glück" haben sowohl mit Billigprodukten als auch mit teuren Artikeln.
Ich bewahre nun die Rechnungen sorgfältig auf - nicht nur von Teichpumpen Das hat mir schon viele Euro "gerettet" so z.B. bei einem Rübenroder von SIKU oder elektrischen Zahnbürsten von Oral.
Wurde alles immer ruckzuck ausgetauscht bei Defekt.


----------

